# Neve - Serra de Nogueira (Bragança) - 01.12.2010



## Z13 (2 Dez 2010 às 14:19)

Contribuindo para perpetuar uma semana que foi das mais democráticas em termos de neve no nosso país, vou aqui partilhar algumas imagens do passeio que ontem de manhã efectuei com a família! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hoje certamente haverá oportunidade para outros locais!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

Belíssimo 

Se fosse aí acho que aquilo que gostaria de fazer era abanar ar árvores pra ver a neve a cair


----------



## actioman (2 Dez 2010 às 16:21)

Grandes cenários Z13!

Isso também é só para quem tenha 4x4, pois essas estradas...

Parabéns pela foto-reportagem, mais uma dessa serra e dessa zona do país que é uma verdadeira "Meca" para os amantes do frio e da neve! 

Só discordo da tua afirmação:



> Contribuindo para perpetuar uma semana que foi das mais democráticas em termos de neve no nosso país, (...)



Pois essa democracia terminou algures na Beira Baixa e o resto!? 

É certo que no passado dia 30 de Novembro, a colega Sissi, relatou aproximadamente 30 minutos de alguma queda de neve na Serra de São Mamede, mas ainda nem conta para as estatísticas... . Por isso faltam ainda algumas zonas mais a Sul. E ai sim será _mais democrática_! 

Um abraço e obrigado por partilhares connosco momentos tão belos!


----------



## ACalado (2 Dez 2010 às 16:23)

Boas fotos   Sem dúvida a Serra da Nogueira também é bastante bonita


----------



## Veterano (2 Dez 2010 às 17:06)

Boa reportagem, Z13. Só foi pena o sol não ajudar à paisagem.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Dez 2010 às 18:41)

Muito boas z13
Paisagem espectacular


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

Fotos Belissimas!!! Paisagens lindas ja de si mas agora pintadas de Branco


----------



## Dan (2 Dez 2010 às 18:50)

Magnificas

Desta vez não pude ir até lá


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2010 às 22:24)

Belas fotos da nossa Serra da Nogueira Z13

Eu não tenho carro e só posso mesmo observa-la a partir de Bragança


----------



## actioman (3 Dez 2010 às 20:31)

MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos da nossa Serra da Nogueira Z13
> 
> Eu não tenho carro e só posso mesmo observa-la a partir de Bragança



Santos, tens de arranjar um carrito para não teres desculpa de não ires até essas serras! A vida de universitário hoje em dia sem carro é uma desgraça!


----------

